# Fun dog show. 27th August, near Dartford,kent



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Fun dog show, 19 novelty classes including fancy dress, best rescue, best crossbreed, etc.

The Ship Inn
Green st. Green
Darenth
Kent
DA2 8DP

Entries from 11.00, Judging starts 12.00

Rosettes to 6th place and a prize for every class winner.

Refreshments available.

Proceeds to Animal samaritans


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

We are hoping to go along. Do you know if there is parking close to the ring as my husband cannot walk too far as he is disabled?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

The parking is just outside the pub. Not far.


----------



## jessicalily1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, I have a nearly 18 weeks old standard labradoodle bitch. Do you think she is old enough to take part in the competition for the best crossbreed? If they allow a puppy to take part in the competition, what sorts of requirements does she need to get in? Many thanks.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It's not held under KC rules, so any dog can enter


----------



## charliedp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi there

I have 4 dogs I'd like to bring - re. the parking - can you tell me a bit more information - I normally leave the boot open for them but obviously don't want them parked out of view or left on a main road.

Thanks
Dawn


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

The parking is on grass just outside the pub, you can't see the cars from the ring. The show is in the garden of the pub. There isn't much shade in the car park.


----------

